# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  leogang aber nur sonntag?

## TiSpOkEs

fährt irgendwer nur für sonntag nach leogang, der mich vielleicht noch mitnehmen kann. grr scheiss arbeit muss worken am samstag bis ka 16 uhr ca.

----------


## brainbooting

tja i werd wahrscheinlich nur am Sonntag hinfahrn! da kann man sich ja noch zsammrufen.

----------


## X-up

was willst du denn da ? du fährst doch sowieso nix

----------


## brainbooting

Wenn meinst du jetzt??? Kennen wir uns?

----------


## TiSpOkEs

er meint mich aber überhör ihn einfach *g* 
schreib mir mal ne pm

----------

